# Wisconsin big fish



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughter sent me a picture of the Monster fish she caught in Wisconsin. 









In Michigan we feed those to our minnows.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Bigger than any I've caught this summer. I like the hat, too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

She at one time lived in Hutchinson, Runs cross country marathons in both Wisconsin, Minnesota and a couple in Michigan.
She was slowed down for a year with breast cancer but has bounced back this year.

http://chippewa.com/...fa30df1fe6.html

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Understand. I haven't fished because they found, and removed, a tumor in my wifes brain. Fishing has had to take a back seat. No regrets.


----------



## boolandk (Sep 20, 2003)

Now you know why we love WI and have lived here all our lives!


----------

